# Reedition of Willi Reschke´s history of JG301/302 (German version) available!



## seesul (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello,

check this Paul Pietsch Verlage


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 8, 2011)

Any word on what updates, if any, have been included?


----------



## seesul (Apr 8, 2011)

I don´t know yet but I´m just writting an E-mail to W.R.´s son and let you know as soon as I have his answer, think on Monday.


----------



## seesul (Apr 8, 2011)

So I just spoke to W.R.´s son and he told me there´s nothing new in the book. Motorbuchverlag just reprinted it.
There´s at least one good news- the price. By now the previous edition costed about 50 € on Internet and I also paid this amount 5 years ago. Now its available in higher number and for about 14 €.


----------

